

Shopify real-time orders - speg
http://incoming.shopify.com/

======
JimmaDaRustla
This is cool!

I actually "worked" on this with the developer - I recently interviewed at
Shopify, and one of the interviews is to work with one of the developer on
some of their work. I had no Ruby experience, but in an hour I was able to
build an app which read the data from an HTTP stream and perform data
analysis, decoding etc.

Very awesome to see the final thing in production!

Edit: Of course my work isn't operating here I don't think - it was just a
test for me.

~~~
fw42
I believe that was me, glad you liked it :-)

~~~
schmarko
I want to do something like this for Bitcoin transactions.

Are there any links that would help me?

------
gravitronic
That $ per hour is almost 3x too low, it's a bug, we're looking into it.

edit: fixed now ;)

~~~
mattmanser
Looks amazing.

BTW, looking at your javascript source, the style you've used of:

    
    
    	  var className = (function() {
    		function classNameConstructor() {
    		  //set properties
    		}
    
    		classNameConstructor.prototype.method1 = function() {
    		};
    
    		classNameConstructor.prototype.method2 = function() {
    		};
    
    		return classNameConstructor;
    
    	  })();
    

How's that working out? I started playing with it just before I got other
projects which have had no significant javascript on them, just was wondering
if it's a pattern you think works well?

~~~
fw42
That's generated by CoffeeScript

~~~
mattmanser
Ha, well there you go. I'm trying to write like a compiler.

Maybe I should give coffeescript a go again.

------
giarc
The globe spins but nothing happens... Did all the Black Friday shoppers kill
each other?

------
James_Henry2
Looks like nobody in China, Russia or Africa are getting xmas gifts this
year..

------
tmikaeld
Yeah, shopify IS awesome. Too bad it has limited amount of international
support and no multi-language support (ie. no checkout localisation).

~~~
byroot
Totally unofficial statement: It's coming.

------
arthurnn
awesome... +100

